# My haul from Calle Ocho



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Here a few pics of the singles I picked up on my trip to fort lauderdale/miami. Got to visit a whole bunch of shops on Calle Ocho and they were all great. For anyone that has never been it is really worth the trip. I will post pics of the boxes I picked up later. 

For anyone wondering, the last stick in the second picture is a house brand I got from Top Cigars, I was actually looking for Moore and Bode Cigars but apparently had the wrong address...


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Great Selection you got were!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet Haul Enjoy.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice haul, I just pickd up a few of the same smokes when I was in Miami. The guy at Felipe Gregorio let me test out one of the poor boy's in the shop, great smokes!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those are all very, enjoy.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome selection, enjoy!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

*Drooling*


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice Nick. I love the look of those Poor Boys! Enjoy!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice haul!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey very nice. Enjoy


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice haul. I got poor boy's I will smoke them soon!


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Most excellant haul my brother.....especially pictures # 2 & 3!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like some great pick ups, I do want to go there one day!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, good selection!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great haul, the house blend looks great.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice, I'm glad you went!


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Very nice, I'm glad you went!


You were right about the Padilla store, it is very nice. I also grabbed a cuban sandwich at the Versailles bakery like you recommended...


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

I live so close to calle ocho and have yet to go cigar shopping there. Im going to make it a point to head down there this weekend.

Very nice haul, now enjoy em!!


----------

